# Help finding 60amp breaker



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

MinnKota sells breakers


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Not in that style they don’t.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Much better breakers available… I much prefer a bulkhead mounted one with a breaker trip lever and a re-set button… That way your breaker can also act as a switch to kill your battery connection if needed….


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks, but I'm not really interested in a different style breaker. I chose this one specifically after using the mounted style for years. It eliminated another short section of wire, self resets, and takes up less space. I already have a plug I can disconnect and a battery switch, so I don't need a third kill switch. Plus I don’t want to redo the wiring as I spent a good amount of time organizing it.


----------



## Reed Wilson (Aug 9, 2020)

firecat1981 said:


> So I rigged my skiff long before I got my trolling motor. When I looked up the info it recommended a 50amp breaker, even sold it with the install kits. Once I got it the TM manual says recommended 50amps min, but a 60amp is preferred.
> Most times its not an issue, but if I run full blast to cross an extended area it sometimes trips the breaker.
> 
> I'm trying to locate this style breaker in 60amps, but I'm failing with the ol google machine. Anyone seen one?
> ...


Amazon


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I think at 60 amp you are going to have to change style.

Try this
https://www.amazon.com/Circuit-Brea...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

DuckNut said:


> I think at 60 amp you are going to have to change style.
> 
> Try this
> Amazon.com: 60 Amp Audio Inline Circuit Breaker Reset Fuse Holder 12V-24V DC with Manual Reset and Installation Screws for Car Audio, Stereo Switch and Solar Inverter System: Industrial & Scientific


Yea that's the ticket, I have one like it but not the reset. Mine is 50 amp Min-Kota recommends


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Try power winch company. They sell them with their winches.
1.800.243.3097


----------



## Mdees88 (Jun 23, 2021)

Those style breakers are horrible in saltwater, ask me how I know. Buy a blue sea system breaker and you won't have to buy another plus you can manually disconnect the circuit to prevent parasitic drain on your batteries which is a great feature........









Amazon.com: Blue Sea Systems 7184 285 Series Circuit Breaker, Surface Mount, 60 Amp, 48V DC : Automotive


Buy Blue Sea Systems 7184 285 Series Circuit Breaker, Surface Mount, 60 Amp, 48V DC: Circuit Breaker - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





EDIT: Just saw your post about not wanting to use that style.

Blue sea makes the short stop breakers but the maximum amperage is 50 amps......



https://www.bluesea.com/products/category/14/127/Circuit_Breakers/Marine_Grade_Short_Stop



The motorguide one in post #6 should work but I still wouldn't recommend a short stop breaker over a blue sea 285 series breaker


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

There are some other things to look at here. You may trip the 50 as voltage drops and amperage draw goes up as you race across the water. A 60 might last longer. Increasing wire size may help. Remember the breaker is really meant to protect the wire from carrying more current than capable.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm already using 2ga wire to the battery switch about 2', and 6ga wire from the battery switch in the console to the plug which is overkill for that run. 10ga was recommended by motorguide. Plug/TM wire is only like 14" so thats not an issue. I've had wires get hot before on long runs, that's definitely not happening here.

Parasitic drain cannot happen if there is no connection which is why I have it on a battery switch, and undo the plug. Plus with it being GPS enabled you really have to disconnect it when stored or its just powered up all the time.

The one Reed posted in post #6 is most likely the way I will go with a solid plate If I can't find the one I want. I've used them before with no issues in saltwater, as I keep my stuff well protected.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

I haven't looked but you might try Granger.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Why don't you use the one from the manufacturer?

If the TM mfg'er doesn't sell them then it would be my opinion that the mfg'er doesn't believe they are needed.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

If this company doesn’t have it. It does not exist. 90,600 types.



https://www.mouser.com/Circuit-Protection/Circuit-Breakers-Accessories/_/N-axfta


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

DuckNut said:


> Why don't you use the one from the manufacturer?
> 
> If the TM mfg'er doesn't sell them then it would be my opinion that the mfg'er doesn't believe they are needed.


They do sell 60amp breakers, but only the larger mounted style. They sell them with plates for a direct battery mount so I'll likely go that route if I can't find the one I want. I just like the smaller format. The larger one does the same thing, just has a big plastic shroud they charge you more for and isn't self resetting.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Something to remember about circuit breakers.
After it gets tripped enough it may trip at lower amps before it quits altogether.


----------



## Mdees88 (Jun 23, 2021)

firecat1981 said:


> The larger one does the same thing, just has a big plastic shroud they charge you more for and isn't self resetting.


To be fair they're not charging you for "more plastic".

They're charging you for a circuit breaker that has a much higher water resistance rating of ip67, can accept higher voltages, and has the ability to function as a switch.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Something to mention.... PowerWinch has the metal, self contained heavy 60 breaker as part of their cable setup, and I use mine every day at the ramp... Whenever my winch begins to need lubrication it will begin to trip the breaker with the skiff about 2/3 of the way loaded (the problem goes away once the shaft on that winch has enough lube)... Since it doesn't have a reset you end up waiting a minute or two before it re-sets... Very annoying when it trips five or six times during the loading process... as it heats up. Don't know if you'd have the same problem with a trolling motor setup but that was one of the reasons we went with the style of breaker you could not only re-set - but would give you a visual clue that it was your breaker tripping - and not some other part of your rigging for the TM...


----------

